# Afternoon from Vauxhall



## THEIRONCLUB (Mar 28, 2015)

Ladies and Gents,

A tyre flipping, bench-pressing, rack using, dumbbell enthusiast currently situated in Vauxhall, London.

Just opened the Iron Club, 106a Tinworth Street, London SE11 5EQ

Cheers,

Mark.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank god for that I was u was selling sh1t cars


----------



## THEIRONCLUB (Mar 28, 2015)

Thankfully not.....

Have a gander at the gym on Facebook at The Iron Club - London, United Kingdom - Sportschool | Facebook and twitter The Iron Club (@theironclublon) | Twitter


----------



## THEIRONCLUB (Mar 28, 2015)

Nope, just opened a new gym there....Have a gander on Fb under the iron club london and twit under hashtag theironclublon


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

THEIRONCLUB said:


> Ladies and Gents,
> 
> A tyre flipping, bench-pressing, rack using, dumbbell enthusiast currently situated in Vauxhall, London.
> 
> ...


Awesome mate.

How much is it??

What opening times etc??


----------



## THEIRONCLUB (Mar 28, 2015)

Cheers pal, It's £10 pay as you train or £40 per month. No contract etc....

Monday to Friday 0700-2100hrs, Saturday 1000-1600hrs and Sunday 1000-1600hrs...

Have a gander under FB and Twt as above and you can call Mark and Claire on 02070181516....


----------



## THEIRONCLUB (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## THEIRONCLUB (Mar 28, 2015)

Equipment at this club includes: a punch bag and speed bag; tyres ranging from 20kg - 140kg in 20kg increments; dumbbells 5kg - 42.5kg; 3 fully adjustable benches; 2 power racks; 4 Olympic Bars and an Olympic bench; hex bar weighing in at 35kg just on its own, a safety squat bar. Theres also over 1,000kg of plates at The Iron Club.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

looks like a pretty decent gym fella.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Gym looks good,not to sure about the handstands though .


----------



## THEIRONCLUB (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks gents, I'm just trying to make it a back to basics environment with none of the corporate bollocks....


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Home of the Astra?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

gearchange said:


> Gym looks good,not to sure about the handstands though .


I don't think he will make you do handstands if you join.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

THEIRONCLUB said:


> Thanks gents, I'm just trying to make it a back to basics environment with none of the corporate bollocks....


I think some lads will want to go heavier on dumbbells bro, just so you know.


----------



## THEIRONCLUB (Mar 28, 2015)

Yep, I'm getting up to 70kg in due course but as it's a family run, independent job, I have to try and make my way up to them piece by piece....Membership will dictate more and more kit as I have started this with a loan from X-Forces....


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

A UK version of the MetroFlex in Texas? Old-school, sweaty and chucking weights around?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

THEIRONCLUB said:


> Thanks gents, I'm just trying to make it a back to basics environment with none of the corporate bollocks....


best way to go mate, nobody like the corporate ****


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Fletch68 said:


> A UK version of the MetroFlex in Texas? Old-school, sweaty and chucking weights around?


sounds like heaven :lol:


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

zyphy said:


> sounds like heaven :lol:


You've gotta love the old-school gyms.


----------



## THEIRONCLUB (Mar 28, 2015)

Yep, just a whole heap of heavy lifting and I'm looking at getting as much strongman kit as possible....Atlas and Huseafel stones hopefully as well but thats in due course....Going to get a couple of plate loaded machines for Row, Lat pull and 45 degree leg press etc and a 4-way neck machine....I need members to build everything up, as any money left over after rent etc will be ploughed straight back into kit....


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

You neg repped me for no reason, don't expect any more helpful suggestions from me.


----------



## THEIRONCLUB (Mar 28, 2015)

I just positively repped you....No neg rep at all

I'm thankful for any suggestions


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

THEIRONCLUB said:


> Ladies and Gents,
> 
> A tyre flipping, bench-pressing, rack using, dumbbell enthusiast currently situated in Vauxhall, London.
> 
> ...


Hello Mark its Steve will hit you up and come down for a session mate are you open tomorrow? ?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Parking or close to vauxhall tube??


----------



## THEIRONCLUB (Mar 28, 2015)

Evening pal, good to hear from you.....It's close to Vauxhall train station and tube but the tube isn't running past Victoria tomorrow.....The mainline is running though I think....

I'm open from 1000-1600hrs tomorrow boss and so pop down....


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

THEIRONCLUB said:


> Evening pal, good to hear from you.....It's close to Vauxhall train station and tube but the tube isn't running past Victoria tomorrow.....The mainline is running though I think....
> 
> I'm open from 1000-1600hrs tomorrow boss and so pop down....


Cool mate! Will you be about? I'll bring me gloves and do some bag work!!


----------



## THEIRONCLUB (Mar 28, 2015)

I didn't neg rep you, I gave you a pos rep.....



EpicSquats said:


> You neg repped me for no reason, don't expect any more helpful suggestions from me.


----------



## THEIRONCLUB (Mar 28, 2015)

I'll be in there all day pal and please do...I have a full bag and a speedbag.....



Acidreflux said:


> Cool mate! Will you be about? I'll bring me gloves and do some bag work!!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

THEIRONCLUB said:


> I'll be in there all day pal and please do...I have a full bag and a speedbag.....


But I cant do cardio mate it will rape all my gains! Lol See ya there!


----------



## THEIRONCLUB (Mar 28, 2015)

Not to worry pal....The only cardio I have at the moment is running outside of my gym....


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

THEIRONCLUB said:


> I didn't neg rep you, I gave you a pos rep.....


Sorry mate, my mistake. It didn't show as a pos rep for me since apparently you don't have the power to do that yet.


----------



## THEIRONCLUB (Mar 28, 2015)

Hopefully at some point soon I shall have the power of Grey-skull and be able to Pos rep you positively.....



EpicSquats said:


> Sorry mate, my mistake. It didn't show as a pos rep for me since apparently you don't have the power to do that yet.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Had a blinding session in The Iron Club!! Some nice kit in there and more on its way! Great bench and Hex bar!


----------



## THEIRONCLUB (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks pal and i look forward to seeing you soon for another cracking session.......



Acidreflux said:


> Had a blinding session in The Iron Club!! Some nice kit in there and more on its way! Great bench and Hex bar!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

THEIRONCLUB said:


> Thanks pal and i look forward to seeing you soon for another cracking session.......


It has the potential to be a belter of a gym mate!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Welcome! Good to know, will connect on FB. :thumbup1:


----------



## THEIRONCLUB (Mar 28, 2015)

Evening Kristina, Many thanks and I look forward to seeing you on there....Give me a call, text or WhatsApp and pop down.....


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Kristina said:


> Welcome! Good to know, will connect on FB. :thumbup1:


Has the makings of a great Gym...


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Good to see a free-weight gym, I hope it goes well for you and you help turn some average looking people in monsters!

By the way, are you getting any more equipment? Look a bit bare-bones atm.


----------



## THEIRONCLUB (Mar 28, 2015)

Yep, I will be getting more....The more members and the more kit I can get in as any spare money will get ploughed straight into kit....



GCMAX said:


> Good to see a free-weight gym, I hope it goes well for you and you help turn some average looking people in monsters!
> 
> By the way, are you getting any more equipment? Look a bit bare-bones atm.


----------



## THEIRONCLUB (Mar 28, 2015)

Ladies and Gents,

We now have much more kit in the venue and we are having a free open weekend this weekend (23/24th January 2016).

We are offering special membership to those that come on those dates and sign up.

We really hope that you come down,

Mark and Claire.


----------

